# Coding excision of multiple lesions



## rbmarshburn (Jun 3, 2016)

how to code and get paid the following with Medicaid:  11402-2 units, 11401 - 4 units.


----------



## Siva03 (Jun 6, 2016)

if all these we distinct and separate lesions, bill as follows 

11402 
11402-59 
11401-59 
11401-59 
11401-59 
11401-59


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 6, 2016)

An appeal may be needed on last line of 11401 as there is an MUE of 3. If the Medicaid Payer follows Medicare MUE tables. You may just want to submit op notes with the claim.


----------

